# Will you folks just stop?



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

I just got all my printed patterns sorted and in 3 ring binders and now I've got about 20 more to print and file! All from this site or links from here! LOL! I much prefer to hold a pattern in my hand to read before I start a project, next will be figuring out how to get them onto the iPad and use the Knitting App I bought!


----------



## pjmcd (Feb 19, 2012)

Libraries have more than one book, think of all the knowledge.


----------



## TapestryArtist (Sep 4, 2013)

What you really need to figure out is how much that ink is costing you. I have the exact same method of doing this and I just can't stop! I want to do all the patterns and I've finished only two, and working on my little flirt skirt yet as I had to start over a total of six times! I'm not the kind of person who gives up.


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

I know what you mean, I have books and books of knitting patterns but there always seems to be one more that I will use someday. Knitting is contagious and spreads like wildfire but don't we love it? Sharing and helping each other is what the forum is for. Can't think of not reading the forum, always time for another peek at what is going on.
Where did you get the Knitting App information? PM me, I am not getting replies.

Carol J.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

I can agree with you, I found this site while looking for one pattern, 1001 patterns later I still can't stop and here I thought I would get my patterns down to one folder, sigh, :lol: :lol: :shock:


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

LOL. Not sure which is worse - yarn addiction or pattern addiction! I only bookmark patterns for future use, and have about 10 tabs open on my laptop at a time.


----------



## knitnancy (May 10, 2012)

My iPhone is covered in icons with patterns that I save


----------



## Kadydee (Apr 28, 2011)

Count me in on this also. I can't stop collecting patterns. If I live long enough to complete them all I should be several thousands years old. That is IF I STOP collecting them IMMEDIATELY.

As you can see you are not alone.


----------



## pommom2 (Jul 9, 2012)

I just bought an iPsd and also want to learn how to download, sort and store my knitting patterns.


----------



## Gramma LaDow (Aug 20, 2011)

I need more memory! On my Ipad that is and guess what, you can't put any more on. Only solution?··········Buy a new one! AAAAARG!!!!!


----------



## bestgramma (Mar 14, 2012)

I use Knit Companion. Also I down load to IBooks & Evernote.


----------



## Ginger3139 (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm not sure I want to quit! Every little bit I go through my stash, just like my yarn, and dream of what I want to do next. I am a serial knitter so rarely do I have more than a couple of projects going at once. I just have to finish one before I can start another. I think it makes me a faster knitter since I am always in a hurry to start the next one!


----------



## glenniemae (Mar 13, 2011)

Ginger3139 said:


> I'm not sure I want to quit! Every little bit I go through my stash, just like my yarn, and dream of what I want to do next. I am a serial knitter so rarely do I have more than a couple of projects going at once. I just have to finish one before I can start another. I think it makes me a faster knitter since I am always in a hurry to start the next one!


I agree. My yarn stash is in view, while I'm knitting. I look over, and think, oh I think I'll make--- with that yarn! :lol:


----------



## GrandmaJan (Sep 3, 2012)

So glad I read this - I'm starting to feel normal.


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

Stablebummom said:


> I just got all my printed patterns sorted and in 3 ring binders and now I've got about 20 more to print and file! All from this site or links from here! LOL! I much prefer to hold a pattern in my hand to read before I start a project, next will be figuring out how to get them onto the iPad and use the Knitting App I bought!


My recommendation is to read Knitting Paradise from your iPad!! It will make it easier to save patterns in IBook and KnitCompanion as you are reading! Have both plus other and this two are my favorite. Now I save everything PDF in iBooks, which I have organized by: hats, cowls, scarfs, tops, men's, children, knit reference, etc. when I am ready to work a specific pattern I email to myself, open PDF, save in knit companion. If you already have it saved in your computer all you have to do is email it to yourself and open email from iPad, download, when doc opens tap lightly at the top and it will give you the option to open on iPad and any other app in your iPad like knit companion. Hope this help. Happy knitting!!


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

I save patterns to laptop then put them on flash drive then on a disc..don't print many just pull them up on laptop and go to knitting or crocheting...can magnify so I can read it better


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I started doing the pattern saving on a thumb drive with the laptop but now it is all on the iPad or iPhone. I am now planning to get my iPhone unlocked or jailbroken so I can use it both in the US and Canada. It sure would help to just have one phone to deal with.


----------



## Gramma LaDow (Aug 20, 2011)

wow, I'm going to try that! Thanks


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

uscgmom4 said:


> My recommendation is to read Knitting Paradise from your iPad!! It will make it easier to save patterns in IBook and KnitCompanion as you are reading! Have both plus other and this two are my favorite. Now I save everything PDF in iBooks, which I have organized by: hats, cowls, scarfs, tops, men's, children, knit reference, etc. when I am ready to work a specific pattern I email to myself, open PDF, save in knit companion. If you already have it saved in your computer all you have to do is email it to yourself and open email from iPad, download, when doc opens tap lightly at the top and it will give you the option to open on iPad and any other app in your iPad like knit companion. Hope this help. Happy knitting!!


Thanks for the hints!


----------



## holly52 (May 20, 2012)

I am another who reads patterns from my lap top, I am too tight to keep printed them out. If there is really a pattern I need in paper form, I will reluctantly print, but do text only and one small picture on a separate sheet - works for me )


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

e books are great for storing patterns


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

I, too, am a pattern, pattern book and recipe hoarder. Now, at 83, I am the last of the 'fiber benders' in my family. I am sad. Anyway, the grand daughter DOES want the cook books & recipes.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I love to read patterns and have finally stopped printing all of the ones I like because the ink is ridiculously costly.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

holly52 said:


> I am another who reads patterns from my lap top, I am too tight to keep printed them out. If there is really a pattern I need in paper form, I will reluctantly print, but do text only and one small picture on a separate sheet - works for me )


I also stopped printing everything,just download to computer documents and then to a thumb drive. I do however like to print out a paper pattern when I start a project. For me I want to be able to make notes, enlarge charts etc, and I never got into the apps for that...yet!

Sometimes when I am searching through my pattern stash on the thumb drive, I do actually manage to throw out some old patterns! Those "what was I thinking ones", and the 'why do I have 2 [or more] of this one??' but I know I download more than I throw away. :mrgreen:


----------



## pommom2 (Jul 9, 2012)

uscgmom4 said:


> My recommendation is to read Knitting Paradise from your iPad!! It will make it easier to save patterns in IBook and KnitCompanion as you are reading! Have both plus other and this two are my favorite. Now I save everything PDF in iBooks, which I have organized by: hats, cowls, scarfs, tops, men's, children, knit reference, etc. when I am ready to work a specific pattern I email to myself, open PDF, save in knit companion. If you already have it saved in your computer all you have to do is email it to yourself and open email from iPad, download, when doc opens tap lightly at the top and it will give you the option to open on iPad and any other app in your iPad like knit companion. Hope this help. Happy knitting!!


Thank you. Will try this. Just learning my way around the iPad.


----------



## pjmcd (Feb 19, 2012)

Gramma LaDow said:


> I need more memory! On my Ipad that is and guess what, you can't put any more on. Only solution?··········Buy a new one! AAAAARG!!!!!


Can you download to your sim card and buy another card for the tablet?have wondered about this myself


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

GrandmaJan said:


> So glad I read this - I'm starting to feel normal.


me too--so glad to see this topic!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Join the club! I had most of mine filed away and found a great sock pattern! Oh well, such is life!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

You'll never get folk to stop on here, we are all addicts in one form or another. :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## imaxian (Dec 17, 2011)

Drop box was recommended to me when I bought my ipad which I bought to get KnitCompanion. I printed out patterns in the past as I would start a project. Recently switched my Maikell stole to KnitCompanion and found it so easy to work - magnifying so I can see it clearly from a distance. I have the ipad on the ottoman out of the way but very visible.
Have to check out iBooks.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

I go to KP on my computer. I have a folder in my browser Favorites for Crochet. I save patterns and stuff from KP into my Favorites/Crochet folder.
I don't print out the pattern until just before I'm going to start that project. Cause in the meantime I MAY find a pattern that I like better. 
Printer INK is very expensive for me. So I let my computer hold the pattern until I get to that point. 
Then - like you - I do want it printed on paper.


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

knitnancy said:


> My iPhone is covered in icons with patterns that I save


Shows what generation I'm from. I got 3 3inch binders full of patterns and categorized also. Won't know how to put them on an Iphone. Glad you do. Maybe some day perhaps me too.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

pommom2 said:


> I just bought an iPsd and also want to learn how to download, sort and store my knitting patterns.


I wish I knew how to do that, too! I've had my iPad for almost a year now, and still haven't figured it out!


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

WOW!! I'm glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## berlauk (Dec 25, 2013)

I do the same thing as others, save my patterns as pdf. I also have a separate folder on my desktop titled "Knitting and Crochet". When I sync my ipad, I go to "file" on iTunes and click on "add to library". Then I add the patterns from my folder. When all is done (and I've checked to make sure they all got there), I delete the contents of the folder so I can fill it up again!


----------



## ramara (Jun 27, 2011)

Been a knitter all my life but my friend just taught herself to crochet so decided to have a go myself....I detect another room will be needed for crochet patterns as my craft room is already full with yarn and patterns!


----------



## Katie's Mom (Mar 29, 2012)

Patterns, even the ones in books, are cheaper than buying the pattern AND the yarn. They're also a lot easier to store, regardless of how you store them. I keep hoping I'll find a pattern that will magically solve my SABLE problem. You've got lots of company.


----------



## ramara (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm too rebellious to buy yarn stated for a certain pattern...maybe I like making things hard for myself lol! Maybe we could knit an extra room out of plastic to add to our houses to store our stash in heehee!


----------



## Deemeegee (Mar 9, 2013)

I love patterns! I store them in Google docs on my computer which is Touchdocs on the iPhone or iPad, then print them when I need them. The ink is just too expensive!


----------



## shadypineslady (Jan 28, 2014)

OMG, I use my iPad for everything. Never occurred to me to use it to store all my knitting patterns. I've been printing and saving them that way.


----------



## RhondaStech (Jan 27, 2013)

Gramma LaDow said:


> I need more memory! On my Ipad that is and guess what, you can't put any more on. Only solution?··········Buy a new one! AAAAARG!!!!!


That's what I had to do with my Kindle fire. Filled it with patterns that I could not possibly delete. So I bought another with more memory. If you have a scanner for your computer you can scan them in and email them to yourself. Then open the mail on your Kindle

Rhonda


----------



## JeanHellenthal (Mar 1, 2014)

I save patterns I like to the program OneNote (Microsoft) and can just bring up the pattern I want in perfectly clear, large images, without printing. And the really good part about having the pattern's photos on the laptop (or ipad) is that if you're not quite sure about a stitch detail you can zoom way in on it.

I have something called an "AirDesk" which is the greatest invention for mounting your laptop or ipad, etc. You can position the devise at any level or angle right in front of you while you work, and it swings away effortlessly. Love it.

Jeani


----------



## antiqueone (Oct 2, 2013)

Ginger3139 said:


> I'm not sure I want to quit! Every little bit I go through my stash, just like my yarn, and dream of what I want to do next. I am a serial knitter so rarely do I have more than a couple of projects going at once. I just have to finish one before I can start another. I think it makes me a faster knitter since I am always in a hurry to start the next one!


I didn't realize there is a name for the way I knit...."serial knitter" does fit. My reason for this is that if I switch back and forth I forget what I was doing and make mistakes that I just have to frog...so, one at a time for me.


----------



## Deemeegee (Mar 9, 2013)

Go to the App Store and get the Touchdocs app. Then next time you see a pattern you like, touch the top of your screen and it will give you the option to save it in either the Apple iBook library or other. Hit other and select Touchdocs! I save to the Apple iBook Library when it is a big doc. I like Touchdocs better because I can sort by pattern name or date added. Also when I use Touchdocs, I can see it on my computer as well in my Google drive. It is so worth playing with the phone to figure it out. When I am at a yarn store, I click on my app and find my pattern and buy the right amount of yarn! Good luck!


----------



## PaigeAM (Mar 2, 2011)

I hear you all talk about a IPad how much storage space do you have on your iPad? Just need to know if I get one. What is this website address where you are getting all the patterns??
I just love this group you all are so much fun!!


----------



## Dazeoffchar (Dec 27, 2013)

I too store patterns in iBooks ...the ones that don't give me that option, I copy and paste into Pages...I have also started pinning the mom Pinterest


----------



## Deemeegee (Mar 9, 2013)

Ravelry.com is a great site for patterns as well. You can organize your stash and keep track of your inventory, put patterns in your library there, record your current and finished projects, and also your project queue. I just love it. If I am browsing for a pattern and am wondering if I have something in my stash that will work, I just check Ravelry and all the info is there, not only what I have but it also has the specs on the yarn! I spent two days last summer loading my stash info on Ravelry (I have a lot of Yarn!), and it was so worth it! Have fun!


----------



## sandra7 (Dec 6, 2012)

I have got loads and loads of patterns, knitting and Crochet that I have downloaded and bought over the years. My shelves are bursting with files of them. I have also got bags of wool which I haven't used yet. I just don't know where to start as I see another pattern that needs downloading or a project that needs to be started. I want to have a go at knitting socks but not seen a pattern that I can get my hands into yet or which wool to use. My OH goes mad with me, he says I need to have a clear out, yes in your dreams I tell him. Happy days.


----------



## Gamma Jan (Jan 9, 2013)

GrandmaJan said:


> So glad I read this - I'm starting to feel normal.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Roni Masse (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm the same way with pattern links. I save the web addresses or links to Windows One Note in the Cloud. I have the in categories like knitting, crochet, tips....


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

Too funny. We are all of the same lot!! I print out, buy books, and then end up making my own graphs!!! WHAT A HOOT we are!!! HUGS...GG


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

TapestryArtist said:


> What you really need to figure out is how much that ink is costing you. I have the exact same method of doing this and I just can't stop! I want to do all the patterns and I've finished only two, and working on my little flirt skirt yet as I had to start over a total of six times! I'm not the kind of person who gives up.


Ink is cheaper than books.


----------



## shadypineslady (Jan 28, 2014)

Deemeegee said:


> Go to the App Store and get the Touchdocs app. Then next time you see a pattern you like, touch the top of your screen and it will give you the option to save it in either the Apple iBook library or other. Hit other and select Touchdocs! I save to the Apple iBook Library when it is a big doc. I like Touchdocs better because I can sort by pattern name or date added. Also when I use Touchdocs, I can see it on my computer as well in my Google drive. It is so worth playing with the phone to figure it out. When I am at a yarn store, I click on my app and find my pattern and buy the right amount of yarn! Good luck!


Thanks for the info. On my way to the App Store. 😍


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

Now, what you have to do is get multiple notebooks and sort patterns into each by type. That was my plan...."best laid plans..." I do have multiple notebooks, and some are sort of one type of knitting or crochet. It was a good plan, wasn't it?


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

uscgmom4 said:


> My recommendation is to read Knitting Paradise from your iPad!! It will make it easier to save patterns in IBook and KnitCompanion as you are reading! Have both plus other and this two are my favorite. Now I save everything PDF in iBooks, which I have organized by: hats, cowls, scarfs, tops, men's, children, knit reference, etc. when I am ready to work a specific pattern I email to myself, open PDF, save in knit companion. If you already have it saved in your computer all you have to do is email it to yourself and open email from iPad, download, when doc opens tap lightly at the top and it will give you the option to open on iPad and any other app in your iPad like knit companion. Hope this help. Happy knitting!!


I am going to try to figure out how to save patterns like this on my iPad.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

pommom2 said:


> I just bought an iPsd and also want to learn how to download, sort and store my knitting patterns.


I wonder if someone would run a workshop here teaching us old dogs how to better use the new technology!


----------



## berlauk (Dec 25, 2013)

I get my patterns wherever I can find them free! Newsletters, etc. offer them and some I just can't resist buying. I started out just googling free knit and crochet patterns! Ravelry has some great free ones - there's also some European sites that have fabulous ones! When I get to the pattern directions and photo, I select "print". At the bottom left side of your print screen, there will be a drop down pdf button. Click on that and then click on "save as pdf". You can then direct it where you want it to be saved (file, desktop, etc.)


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Roni Masse (Jan 28, 2014)

One Note sounds the same as Touchdocs. I can access it one my iPhone at my LYS and find out exactly how much yarn I need. Of course that doesn't stop me from buying other interesting and beautiful yarns before I can get out of the shop! I'm a yarn addict!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

I decided to beat the pattern collecting and stop cold. But ... first, I decided to weed out what I have and put my favorites in a FAVORITES FOLDER. Guess what? The folder was so overstuffed I had to use a second folder! No surprise, huh? Confession: The remaining patterns are still here. Just can't part with them. We're all hooked.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

uscgmom4 said:


> My recommendation is to read Knitting Paradise from your iPad!! It will make it easier to save patterns in IBook and KnitCompanion as you are reading! Have both plus other and this two are my favorite. Now I save everything PDF in iBooks, which I have organized by: hats, cowls, scarfs, tops, men's, children, knit reference, etc. when I am ready to work a specific pattern I email to myself, open PDF, save in knit companion. If you already have it saved in your computer all you have to do is email it to yourself and open email from iPad, download, when doc opens tap lightly at the top and it will give you the option to open on iPad and any other app in your iPad like knit companion. Hope this help. Happy knitting!!


I do a similar thing with my ipad, but put things into the Kindle app I have. I keep them on there for a while then print off from there. It is quite successful but I think I need a knitting app, any suggestions?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Gramma LaDow said:


> I need more memory! On my Ipad that is and guess what, you can't put any more on. Only solution?··········Buy a new one! AAAAARG!!!!!


Buy an Android, they have external memory; and talk with other OS's


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

uscgmom4 said:


> My recommendation is to read Knitting Paradise from your iPad!! It will make it easier to save patterns in IBook and KnitCompanion as you are reading! Have both plus other and this two are my favorite. Now I save everything PDF in iBooks, which I have organized by: hats, cowls, scarfs, tops, men's, children, knit reference, etc. when I am ready to work a specific pattern I email to myself, open PDF, save in knit companion. If you already have it saved in your computer all you have to do is email it to yourself and open email from iPad, download, when doc opens tap lightly at the top and it will give you the option to open on iPad and any other app in your iPad like knit companion. Hope this help. Happy knitting!!


Oh if only my electronically saved patterns were organized. I never thought I'd have so many and now the prospect is daunting! I really feel part of this group though! LOL


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

I go thought a lot of ink printing patterns I like. I know ink is expensive but I have a hard time finding patterns again if I don't print them. I only have so much space in my computer for saving things too. When you think about it though, if searching for things on the computer and printing them is your way of entertaining yourself, it's really not an expensive thing to be doing.


----------



## sandra7 (Dec 6, 2012)

Xiang said:


> Buy an Android, they have external memory; and talk with other OS's


I have bought a tablet but don't know how to print off from it when I download patterns.


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

Isn't it amazing how addicting this site is? So many patterns, so little time.


----------



## procrastin8or (Jul 1, 2011)

shadypineslady said:


> Thanks for the info. On my way to the App Store. 😍


Isn't it great that you can do that in your pajamas while sitting on the sofa?

 :lol:

I'm in the same boat with the rest of you. But really, how often do you go back and look at all of those patterns rather than knitting a pattern that you just saw and couldn't resist? Face it, we're hoarders! Sigh.


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

Everyone needs a pattern addiction to go with the yarn addiction - and fabric and beads :roll:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

The easiest way to store a PDF on an iPad is to choose "iBook" when it asks where you want your PDF to be stored.
There is an app called Goodreader which is more complicated but can do more. You can use it to download, store, sort, and annotate your pattern to eliminate having to print it out when you use it. I am far from being a techie, but even I have learned how to use the features that I need.


----------



## Renee50 (Feb 12, 2012)

I too am a pattern addict, I put some in my library on ravelry and most of the rest under knitting in my favorites on my computer, I then print them as I need them. My biggest problem is the fact that I keep finding more patterns that I just have to have before I finish the project I'm working on. Lets not even begin to talk about UFO's.


----------



## fincherlrf (Feb 20, 2012)

I only use my I Pad(no longer have a computer).i put all my patterns in to
My reading list.Then I can print out the pattern when I am ready to use
the pattern.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

vershi said:


> I can agree with you, I found this site while looking for one pattern, 1001 patterns later I still can't stop and here I thought I would get my patterns down to one folder, sigh, :lol: :lol: :shock:


Did you find that one pattern you were looking for originally, LOL?????


----------



## Maryhm (Oct 11, 2012)

I also like to have a printed pattern but it became too cumbersome to have all those printed patterns so I persisted and learned to use the patterns on the computer. Much less paper but I live in fear the computer will crash. I have to get them saved on a flash drive.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Stablebummom said:


> I just got all my printed patterns sorted and in 3 ring binders and now I've got about 20 more to print and file! All from this site or links from here! LOL! I much prefer to hold a pattern in my hand to read before I start a project, next will be figuring out how to get them onto the iPad and use the Knitting App I bought!


I hear you! I too started printing up patterns I want to knit " next". I have stored the rest in " folders" on my iPhone and laptop! It never ends. I have so many if " Oh I'd like to knit that"! Lol


----------



## Carole Murphy (Sep 17, 2013)

Kathie said:


> I go thought a lot of ink printing patterns I like. I know ink is expensive but I have a hard time finding patterns again if I don't print them. I only have so much space in my computer for saving things too. When you think about it though, if searching for things on the computer and printing them is your way of entertaining yourself, it's really not an expensive thing to be doing.


thank you thank you, you have given me the best response to give my hubby when I tell him "I need more ink, I need more reams of paper". Luckily at his work they had a change in companies and all the old stuff was thrown away (what a waste), so he did some "dumpster looking" for me and I have several large size hard back binders. Oh, what a blessing. Now I can seperate patterns by type " preemie, stole, gauntlets, etc etc.
addictive to Knitting Paradise and patterns. Would be cute name for avatar ATKPAP. oh well, just rambling thoughts. need some coffee.


----------



## Carole Murphy (Sep 17, 2013)

procrastin8or said:


> Isn't it great that you can do that in your pajamas while sitting on the sofa?
> 
> :lol:
> 
> I'm in the same boat with the rest of you. But really, how often do you go back and look at all of those patterns rather than knitting a pattern that you just saw and couldn't resist? Face it, we're hoarders! Sigh.


Oh, I go through mine often, arrange, rearrange, sort and save, etc etc. I could spend that time making things though, but so much fun to get these creative jucies flowing....


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

gdhavens said:


> Did you find that one pattern you were looking for originally, LOL?????


I think I did, was a lot of patterns ago now :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sandra7 (Dec 6, 2012)

gdhavens said:


> Did you find that one pattern you were looking for originally, LOL?????


No


----------



## Sue1942 (May 7, 2011)

There is an app for the Ipad called Dropbox.com.
You get 2GB free. It allows you to save pattern in the Dropbox cloud and able to access whenever you need to.
I have patterns to go on dropbox. I can print any pattern from dropbox.
I hope this helps.


----------



## afghanhound (Feb 20, 2014)

It's not how many you make it's the pleasure you get out of looking at them. When my Mother passed she had quite a collection of cook books. I asked her husband if she made something from all of them. "Oh heck no" was his response but she sure got a lot of pleasure just looking through them. So now I don't feel bad if I purchase a pattern book and never make anything from it. It's the pleasure I get from looking at it that count.


----------



## mcarles (Jan 20, 2013)

I used to print all the patterns I collected and sort them into notebooks. But that takes up a lot of space and paper and ink, especially when printing patterns with colored pictures.

Now I save them to my desk top computer. I use Carbonite as a permanent backup system as I can't be trusted to remember to back the darn thing up regularly. So I know I'm not going to lose anything if it crashes.

When I want to use a pattern, I move it to Dropbox, installed on my computer, and knit from it using my iPad that also has Dropbox installed on it. This way I'm not using up too much iPad memory. I can magnify the print or chart if needed. I always know where the iPad is but have misplaced many a printed pattern.

I also keep some of my most referred to tips in Dropbox (special cast-ons, bind-offs, Kitchner stitch, etc).


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

I also feel so much better, knowing I'm not the only one that has alot of books, and patterns, before buying the yarn, or buying the yarn first, before the patterns! lol


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Looks like we have some serious problems here. If I have it correct we have a group of men and women addicted to yarn and collecting knitting patterns. Many of them communicate on this site. Well it sounds like we have a real good group of people who understand each other. LOL, this could only be Knitting Paradise. Happy knitting.


----------



## kayortiz (Aug 12, 2013)

between printing and downloading i am going to start downloading to a flash drive


----------



## Nonalehm (Nov 9, 2013)

I am glad to have found this site. After reading through this thread I realize that i could have knit several rows, BUT this is so fun and interesting. I realize my unorganized method of saving patterns, yarn etc. can be acceptable. Thanks


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Carole Murphy said:


> thank you thank you, you have given me the best response to give my hubby when I tell him "I need more ink, I need more reams of paper". Luckily at his work they had a change in companies and all the old stuff was thrown away (what a waste), so he did some "dumpster looking" for me and I have several large size hard back binders. Oh, what a blessing. Now I can seperate patterns by type " preemie, stole, gauntlets, etc etc.
> addictive to Knitting Paradise and patterns. Would be cute name for avatar ATKPAP. oh well, just rambling thoughts. need some coffee.


I'll join you! Just made a cup of southern pecan coffee! And yes I TOO have my binder seoerated with dividers and all! ☕👍


----------



## Deemeegee (Mar 9, 2013)

If you have a wireless printer, you can send it from your phone or iPad to the printer that way...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I have done the same with my knitting patterns and my crochet patterns.. so much fun to put a 'Pattern Book' together and when you open it... you love every pattern in it!  my problem is I continue to find more and more patterns all the time... I print off what I want.. I save what I _think_ I want and then review them later.. if I still love them then I print them.. if I don't love it still then I delete... its all a part of our hobby and I love it!!


----------



## reborn knitter (Apr 7, 2013)

Very interesting conversations! I understand binders and printers but after that, well, time to pick up my needles and paper pattern and get back into my cave!


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Ronie said:


> I have done the same with my knitting patterns and my crochet patterns.. so much fun to put a 'Pattern Book' together and when you open it... you love every pattern in it!  my problem is I continue to find more and more patterns all the time... I print off what I want.. I save what I _think_ I want and then review them later.. if I still love them then I print them.. if I don't love it still then I delete... its all a part of our hobby and I love it!!


So true! Between "pattern collecting" "just looking at yarns" actual knitting and reading the forum I just don't have enough time! Hate that work gets in the way-lol


----------



## Kimmielu (Oct 19, 2013)

GrandmaJan said:


> So glad I read this - I'm starting to feel normal.


Know what you mean. :-D :-D


----------



## GrandmaS (Mar 18, 2013)

Thank you for this hint!! I never would have thought of doing this! I always copy and paste in WORD, but a PDF would be better and quicker.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

GrandmaS said:


> Thank you for this hint!! I never would have thought of doing this! I always copy and paste in WORD, but a PDF would be better and quicker.


So much faster and better. I also find that PDF's print up better. No waste.


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

grandmatimestwo said:


> I wish I knew how to do that, too! I've had my iPad for almost a year now, and still haven't figured it out!


GM...I haven't read all the replies to this topic...so I apologize if someone has already told you this, but what I do when I find a pattern to keep is to take a picture of it and then go to Photos (on the bottom bar on my IPad) on you will see it automatically saved.

Hopes this helps you.


----------



## Dollychris (Dec 18, 2012)

such a relief to know that there are others like me. Maybe we should start a 'Knitters anonymous' group because I for one know I am absolutely addicted. Difference for us is our addiction usually benefits others too. Xx


----------



## imaxian (Dec 17, 2011)

I do a similar thing with my ipad, but put things into the Kindle app I have. I keep them on there for a while then print off from there. It is quite successful but I think I need a knitting app, any suggestions?
I have been reading and rereading so if someone has already suggested this I'm sorry.
I use KnitCompanion and find it worth while.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Dollychris said:


> such a relief to know that there are others like me. Maybe we should start a 'Knitters anonymous' group because I for one know I am absolutely addicted. Difference for us is our addiction usually benefits others too. Xx


Here here! Except it might have to be more than a 12 step program- oh no! Atleast it's a healthy addiction! 👏


----------



## Salsa (Feb 19, 2014)

I have the same problem, I keep all my patterns on my laptop but when I start I want it printed out. The last one I bought would not open without my entering the password from the web site where I bought it. And I had forgotten I was on my ipad when I bought it and I could not print it out. Very bad! I emailed it to myself , then i could print from laptop. I am so glad to hear I am not the only one to rip out and start over, my son told me I was going to wear the yarn completely out if I did not stop doing that. Lol


----------



## creeker721 (Jan 25, 2011)

I have a laptop and have downloaded tons of patterns I actually use on it. When I want to do one I simply open the program (some are under adobe and some under a word program) .. bring them up and proceed to work. I, too, was spending tons of money on ink and paper and printing out 'future' projects... I have approx 5 LARGE binders and never use them.... in fact there is a project..sort into TYPE of projects and throw out ones I don't use. We are 'hoarders'..... and optimists.... it is the way of crafters to want to make everything!!! LOL


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

I don't trust the computer to save them so I still have paper files. I could use a memory stick couldn't I????


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Stablebummom said:


> I just got all my printed patterns sorted and in 3 ring binders and now I've got about 20 more to print and file! All from this site or links from here! LOL! I much prefer to hold a pattern in my hand to read before I start a project, next will be figuring out how to get them onto the iPad and use the Knitting App I bought!


Maybe we will stop right after you.
Jane


----------



## ra1nb0z (Mar 5, 2011)

I too, have downloaded more patterns than I will be able to use in four lifetimes. Along with saving them to my many PC knitting files, I print out a copy. Each year, when I volunteer to work at our County Fair (Needlework Department of course) I take the printouts (maybe even reprint several) and put them in a box marked "Help Yourself". I always have an empty box at the end of the Fair!


----------



## mollyb44 (Nov 11, 2013)

I like to use Ravelry.com. It has a library where I keep all my knitting books, magazines, and downloaded patterns. I also like ravelry because I can organize all my needles and hooks. I use to go out and purchase new needles and hooks everytime I started a new project...now I just look up in ravelry and see if I all ready have the needles and/or hooks.It's a great website.


----------



## Emve (Jan 24, 2014)

uSCGmom 
Have beenooing to store information in folders on my new iPad..how did you do it..please be aware that I am elderly so need very clear instructions thank you


----------



## Tavenner (Aug 24, 2013)

You can also buy Office HD (about $6) from App Store for your iPad & download patterns to that & put the patterns in categories if you want as well as print them if your printer's compatible. As someone mentioned you can also put them on iBooks.


----------



## trodd21 (Jan 19, 2014)

I agree, I have to have the written pattern in my hand. Would like to learn how to collect and organize patterns on my iPad.I sometimes take a screen shot of a pattern, email it to myself and print it off my laptop. So many steps! But i put it in my 3 ring binder and THAT'S where I end up collecting and organizing them.


----------



## Emve (Jan 24, 2014)

What are ibooks


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

ra1nb0z said:


> I too, have downloaded more patterns than I will be able to use in four lifetimes. Along with saving them to my many PC knitting files, I print out a copy. Each year, when I volunteer to work at our County Fair (Needlework Department of course) I take the printouts (maybe even reprint several) and put them in a box marked "Help Yourself". I always have an empty box at the end of the Fair!


Too funny!!!! Lol


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

marimom said:


> I don't trust the computer to save them so I still have paper files. I could use a memory stick couldn't I????


Memory stick for sure!


----------



## cgriffisteach (Jan 15, 2014)

Gramma LaDow said:


> I need more memory! On my Ipad that is and guess what, you can't put any more on. Only solution?··········Buy a new one! AAAAARG!!!!!


Dropbox is a free app (one can get more storage by inviting friends who also enroll) that has cloud storage. I use it for organizing my patterns. I print the pattern I'm using, but find I consult the online version often. Dropbox is available for Droid and iPad/phone and works between the two seamlessly. I also have it on my laptop; that is where I print from.


----------



## cgriffisteach (Jan 15, 2014)

Gramma LaDow said:


> I need more memory! On my Ipad that is and guess what, you can't put any more on. Only solution?··········Buy a new one! AAAAARG!!!!!


Dropbox is a free app (one can get more storage by inviting friends who also enroll) that has cloud storage. I use it for organizing my patterns. I print the pattern I'm using, but find I consult the online version often. Dropbox is available for Droid and iPad/phone and works between the two seamlessly. I also have it on my laptop; that is where I print from.


----------



## cgriffisteach (Jan 15, 2014)

Gramma LaDow said:


> I need more memory! On my Ipad that is and guess what, you can't put any more on. Only solution?··········Buy a new one! AAAAARG!!!!!


Dropbox is a free app (one can get more storage by inviting friends who also enroll) that has cloud storage. I use it for organizing my patterns. I print the pattern I'm using, but find I consult the online version often. Dropbox is available for Droid and iPad/phone and works between the two seamlessly. I also have it on my laptop; that is where I print from.


----------



## cgriffisteach (Jan 15, 2014)

cgriffisteach said:


> Dropbox is a free app (one can get more storage by inviting friends who also enroll) that has cloud storage. I use it for organizing my patterns. I print the pattern I'm using, but find I consult the online version often. Dropbox is available for Droid and iPad/phone and works between the two seamlessly. I also have it on my laptop; that is where I print from.


The files are saved in pdf format...dropbox also uploads pics from my pad and phone...can be made to do this automatically.


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

I have a cupboardfull of 'string bending' patterns..knit, crochet, weaving, & macrame...... no one in the family wants them. 
Am trying to clear out things for the eventual 'old foks home' move. 
With Google I can find patterns without all the books & files clutter.
It is hard, tho! 
Even my great grandfather's [secret] recipe for making wine is going unwanted.


----------



## Ellen Kerr (Feb 25, 2013)

It is so nice to have patterns (like recipes) at the ready or in your mind to draw on when you want.
I have lots of books and magazines and links. I often find that I bought something for one idea but end up making something entirely different. For instance, I bought a book of Inca sweater patterns and yarn for one of the styles. I just discovered that the yarn is too fine. But I also was reading in a magazine from several years ago about Navajo plying and realized I can make what I want with the yarn I bought using a new technique. I'm excited.

Just keep collecting you never know where it will lead you.


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

I have a cupboardfull of 'string bending' patterns..knit, crochet, weaving, & macrame...... no one in the family wants them. 
Am trying to clear out things for an eventual 'old foks home' move. 
With Google I can find patterns without all the books & files clutter.
It is hard, tho! 
Even my great grandfather's [secret] recipe for making wine is going unwanted.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

cgriffisteach said:


> Dropbox is a free app (one can get more storage by inviting friends who also enroll) that has cloud storage. I use it for organizing my patterns. I print the pattern I'm using, but find I consult the online version often. Dropbox is available for Droid and iPad/phone and works between the two seamlessly. I also have it on my laptop; that is where I print from.


Great suggestion!👏


----------



## Deemeegee (Mar 9, 2013)

True, when I was jamming to get out my Christmas presents, I had to cut back on my Knitting Paradise time!


----------



## sandra7 (Dec 6, 2012)

Deemeegee said:


> If you have a wireless printer, you can send it from your phone or iPad to the printer that way...


Yes I have a Wireless printer but didn't know that.


----------



## Pepper's Mom (Aug 9, 2011)

knitnancy said:


> My iPhone is covered in icons with patterns that I save


 Create folders as this will give you more room for additional patterns....


----------



## nsnewfie1996 (Nov 19, 2011)

I literally have thousands of patterns. I love to collect them as well as yarn... lol


----------



## Vulcan1957 (Jun 20, 2012)

You guys are way to organize for me, I just keep saving the patterns, by the time I organize the patterns they will be vintage....


----------



## Janni (Apr 10, 2013)

This is the best post! I relate to all of you 'savers'. I have been trying to figure out how to print from my iPad but haven't had much luck. I've been finding patterns on iPad then going on computer to find link and print from there. I like having printed material but tend to lose or mangle the paper when I carry around in my knitting tote so I have been going one step further and I laminate the patterns that I'll be working on for a while. 

I am going to print the information from this post explaining how to save on iPad so I can start doing it and my patterns will be handy....I won't remember if I don't have info right in front of me!

THANK YOU all for such great advice!


----------



## imsobusy (Oct 16, 2013)

Stablebummom said:


> I just got all my printed patterns sorted and in 3 ring binders and now I've got about 20 more to print and file! All from this site or links from here! LOL! I much prefer to hold a pattern in my hand to read before I start a project, next will be figuring out how to get them onto the iPad and use the Knitting App I bought!


LOL, you're so far ahead of me. All mine are stuffed in a bag in the hopes of one day being filed away. Problem is I keep getting asked to knit other things so I set my stuff aside. One day I might get to knit the cool summer sweater pattern I purchased.


----------



## jdh (Jan 23, 2011)

Isn't this such a great site, I just love it.


----------



## Salsafina (Dec 24, 2012)

Will you share the knitting application with us, please. I tried to look one up but it didn't come up. Thanks


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Love this site!!!!!!


----------



## Tavenner (Aug 24, 2013)

iBooks is a free app that you can download to the iPad to read free or purchased books. You can also download PDFs to it and download patterns there also. I use Office HD but found out accidentally that I can put patterns on it. Re iPad, You can cut & paste free patterns & put on Office HD - edit them & even add the picture of the project w/HD. Very easy to do.


----------



## Tavenner (Aug 24, 2013)

iBooks is a free app that you can download to the iPad to read free or purchased books. You can also download PDFs to it and download patterns there also. I prefer Office HD but found out accidentally that I can put patterns on iBooks. Re iPad, You can cut & paste free patterns & put on Office HD - edit them & even add the picture of the project w/HD. Very easy to do.


----------



## creeker721 (Jan 25, 2011)

Wow... I didn't know you could do all that other stuff... I just have patterns in my library. Thanks!


----------



## sandra7 (Dec 6, 2012)

imsobusy said:


> LOL, you're so far ahead of me. All mine are stuffed in a bag in the hopes of one day being filed away. Problem is I keep getting asked to knit other things so I set my stuff aside. One day I might get to knit the cool summer sweater pattern I purchased.


Hope you have the right instructions clipped together, I have printed out patterns and forgotten to clip the pages together and they have got mixed up or lost.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pommom2 said:


> I just bought an iPsd and also want to learn how to download, sort and store my knitting patterns.


Me too.... And to get them from laptop to I-pad. I know I need Evernote, The Cloud, or some app, just don't know how yet...


----------



## dmbt (Jan 15, 2013)

I even scan and print patterns out when I'm using a book. You can write on it, make corrections or changes. It travels well, and you can use it to take down names, address, phone numbers, or email of new friends you meet.....and if it gets lost, you still have the book!
I sometimes laminate the front, and leave back bare for writing on.
I have at times changed the size and made a two column page, takes up less room you if knitting at a table with a crowd, which I often do at LYS.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

I have actually purchased a stand alone hard drive to keep my patterns and other important documents. Now on third one...each one is larger than the last. When I filled the last one...got one that is in Terabytes instead of gigabytes.
Jane


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

GrandmaJan said:


> So glad I read this - I'm starting to feel normal.


 :lol: :lol: :roll: :lol: :shock: :thumbup:


----------



## Maureen B (Jan 7, 2013)

I use JDknitHDlite as well as ibooks works well for pdf patterns.


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

I now put all my patterns on my Pinterst and just print out my current project. Saves space and trees.

SEA


----------



## Mycou (Feb 26, 2014)

I had been doing the same thing for along time. Then by accident I found a free program that would create PDfs. So now I create all my patterns/recipes into PDFs and then transfer them to the appropriate folders on my tablet. Then I can pull up whatever pattern/recipe I need. Saved a bunch of money by not printing a hard copy. I also save all my pattern/recipe on a memory stick so if anything happens I've got it covered.


----------



## m3ggi3_moo (Aug 5, 2011)

Simple, go to your app. Store icon,find I books, install that first.
Then when you find a pattern you want to keep, there will be a square box with an arrow point up, click on that & your iBook will come up as an option, click that & it's goes straight in there.
Once you've done it couple of times you will be fine & it's free!! x


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

ramara said:


> I'm too rebellious to buy yarn stated for a certain pattern...maybe I like making things hard for myself lol! Maybe we could knit an extra room out of plastic to add to our houses to store our stash in heehee!


Oh Yes~ I could build a nice little house next door and make this one into a Craft House! Except I'd spend all my time here!


----------



## Grandma Anne (May 3, 2011)

GrandmaJan said:


> So glad I read this - I'm starting to feel normal.


Ditto :-D :?


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

Well, there's just something so comforting at the end of a long day to look through patterns and think about what I want to make. I have a notebook with my yarn stash inventory in it and that comes to bed with me too, along with whatever mystery I'm reading, a calendar and a regular steno notebook for jotting things down that I want to remember. Also any coherent thoughts I may have. Last of all, the cat comes to bed with me.  :thumbup:


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

I save patterns to my laptop and only print one when I'm actually ready to use it. I have found that works so much better than printing and filing.... always hated filing when I was working so I certainly am not going to do it willingly....lol....


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Do we need to call the pattern police? Do we need a pattern intervention? Count me in for that - I would love to look at all your patterns......


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Stablebummom said:


> I just got all my printed patterns sorted and in 3 ring binders and now I've got about 20 more to print and file! All from this site or links from here! LOL! I much prefer to hold a pattern in my hand to read before I start a project, next will be figuring out how to get them onto the iPad and use the Knitting App I bought!


Oh I know what you mean! I have so many printed patterns I could probably start my own recycling plant.


----------



## Mrs.Mac (Aug 29, 2012)

I find the problem of excessive collection of printed pattern puzzling. Maybe due to my advanced age, which is 84+. I know my time in this physical world is limited, more so than that of my younger sisters, and friends. I have a notebook of printed patterns I've downloaded, just one notebook, random kinds of projects, most of which I have not used for actual production. 

Question is, why not just save the pattern in a folder on the computer? It could be printed out when decision is made to actually acquire the yarn, and make the item. Unless of course the library of patterns is for your heirs' use. Not many of my heirs will even pickup a knitting needle; maybe one would crochet something, but not from any pattern I might chose. 

Example of clearing away unnecessary collections:

Through the years I collected many lovely little baskets, all shapes,sizes and of differing materials. These in time became catch-alls for various items, and became a problem. Recently I dumped the random contents of the baskets, then called a friend who runs a successful florist business, and offered them to her, free in return for removing them. She was thrilled.

The points I am making here are :
1. Logically, considering time required for each project, how many of those printed patterns will you actually use?

2. How many of our heirs will be thrilled to inherit, (or be charged to dispose of,) those libraries of printed patterns when it come time to clear away ? Even it the heirs are craft persons, would they choose the same collection of patterns?

3. Isn't is more enjoyable to actually work on, and complete a project, than to spend time printing and organizing such a library at considerable expense? 
( I really try to ration my use of printer ink, as it is very expensive and I want quality for necessary documents that must be preserved.)

Just my 2 cents worth. Thought for the day. It is not my intent to offend anyone with this input. Part of my curriculum as a teacher of Home Management and Personal Management 
courses as a teacher of Home Economics was to teach students how to avoid waste of time, materials and effort, in order to maximize usefulness, and pleasure in life. I hope this will be received with open mindedness and good will. FYI.


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

vershi said:


> I can agree with you, I found this site while looking for one pattern, 1001 patterns later I still can't stop and here I thought I would get my patterns down to one folder, sigh, :lol: :lol: :shock:


you betcha!!! now must go thru them and figure out if there are any i can throw out????? most of my Lion Brand ones i can,now I have to be a paper sifter/shredder


----------



## Mrs.Mac (Aug 29, 2012)

Such a good idea! Efficient.



ELareau said:


> I save patterns to my laptop and only print one when I'm actually ready to use it. I have found that works so much better than printing and filing.... always hated filing when I was working so I certainly am not going to do it willingly....lol....


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Same problem here. I doubt if I will stop, but i have actually slowed it down a lot, as when I was organizing them I was finding I had 3 or 5 of some. But, I am still looking for the perfect gloves, sweater, baby sweater and hats. I think I have found the perfect 'genera' hat, and that's the BUN hat, love that thing. Thanks again for the person that posted it. What I need to find now is the perfect baby set that will win me another purple rosette.


----------



## sandra7 (Dec 6, 2012)

a lot of my patterns and wool that I haven't used have got to Charity shops over the years and when we have moved house. Years ago unless you went to a wool shop there wasn't the ease to get patterns like we can now and so much choice as well. I know I wouldn't be able to get some of the lovely patterns I have had. But I know when my time is up my children have been told just to give the folders as they are to Charity shops and they will sort them out.


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

Of course!! The perfect solution to all my patterns no one in the family want. How dumb could I have been!


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

ann seal said:


> I, too, am a pattern, pattern book and recipe hoarder. Now, at 83, I am the last of the 'fiber benders' in my family. I am sad. Anyway, the grand daughter DOES want the cook books & recipes.


I'm 83 too but only today, Tomorrow I will be 84. Hey everybody look at me, today I am 83 you see etc etc. Old rhyme I used to recite to my kids when they were 5. 
Anyway, I don't have any knitters to pass my "stuff" on to either. I guess Goodwill will be getting it. First I will give to my small library group. Needles, yarn, patterns, notions, Oh my.


----------



## craft crazy (Mar 13, 2012)

GrandmaJan said:


> So glad I read this - I'm starting to feel normal.


Exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

pjmcd said:


> Libraries have more than one book, think of all the knowledge.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Issy2090 (Aug 31, 2012)

Yes, I am right there with you all! I love collecting patterns. I put them all on my iPad in iBooks. I really liked that app because I was able to see the picture of the pattern and not just the name. I had three years worth of patterns in iBooks (along with recipes in other apps, etc). When I updated to iOS 7. My iPad crashed! I didn't know they could do that. I took it to the Apple store "doctor". He was able to resurrect it to factory blank. I thought, no problem. I will sync to iTunes on my computer and get everything back. I came home, plugged the iPad into the computer, did the sync thing. All was restored EXCEPT everything in iBooks! Everything in iBooks was gone. I lost every pattern of three years I had put in there. I had faithfully backed up and synced. I did not know that iBooks content does not back up the PDFs. Only the books. My books were there. But no PDF knitting patterns. So please ladies, learn from my mistake. You can not back up PDFs in iBooks on the iPad. This happened to me only last week. I have frantically contacted every friend, geek and pro that I know. I get the same answer. There are stand alone programs made specifically for this. But not by Apple. I'm still heartbroken over it.

Issy


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

To save in my Ipad, I copy the recipe or pattern or what ever you want to save, then copy it to the Notebook. I am not high tech, but this works well and easily.


----------



## Emve (Jan 24, 2014)

M3ggl3 moo

Thank you so much for your very clear info..sounds easy..I really do not want it for patterns but for things I want to keep a copy of.
I agree withMrsMac and Burgher that printed patterns are. Waste of time until you are ready to use


----------



## abc (Feb 19, 2014)

I need more TIME.... for everything. A 30 hour day might be helpful.


----------



## abc (Feb 19, 2014)

I need more TIME.... for everything. A 30 hour day might be helpful.


----------



## Loisbee (Aug 11, 2013)

I wish I were as computer and 'storage' savvy as you all are. (sigh) I've been through the storage exercise as a quilter, so it's been easy to adapt it to knitting. Batik, anyone? I absolutely adore the skill level I read about here. I've learned so much I haven't had a chance to ask my own questions yet!


----------



## Cindy Griffis (Sep 10, 2013)

Salsafina said:


> Will you share the knitting application with us, please. I tried to look one up but it didn't come up. Thanks


https://www.dropbox.com. This is the website. I can't remember if I began there on my laptop or did it on my iPad through the App Store or on my Droid through The Google play Store. Regardless, one signs up using email address, then a link will arrive in email to install on other devices. I also use Google Drive the same way, folders make it easiest to utilize these apps. Icons can be installed on desktop for easy access. My hubby said there is also the iCloud, but I don't use it because I seem to remember there is a fee...haven't bothered to check it out because Dropbox is cross platform. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

I do not own an I-Pad, but do have a Nook. Found this great app for androids.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.zorac.knitting&hl=en
and it is free....the very best price in my opinion...and it seems to work really well. Any pattern that I move to my Nook automatically goes into the program. I can keep track of needles and yarn too. Awesome App!!!!
Jane


----------



## Cindy Griffis (Sep 10, 2013)

cgriffisteach said:


> The files are saved in pdf format...dropbox also uploads pics from my pad and phone...can be made to do this automatically.


Also forgot to mention that folders/files can be shared be emailing the link to others. I've only done this a couple times, but it is useful for family pictures, or projects relating to a work group.)

I also love this because the electronic devices enable one to zoom in where print copies are in fine print or end up with folds and tatters.


----------



## Cats_Mommy2 (Jun 11, 2011)

Busy girl said:


> LOL. Not sure which is worse - yarn addiction or pattern addiction! I only bookmark patterns for future use, and have about 10 tabs open on my laptop at a time.


Lord help me, I have both!


----------



## golfmom1018 (Apr 17, 2011)

Good Reader is my go to app on my iPad. Suggested by a KPer on this site. So glad I took her advice. Excellent & user-friendly!


----------



## Carole Murphy (Sep 17, 2013)

Mrs.Mac said:


> Such a good idea! Efficient.


good ideas here, but ---- always has to be a but, how do you save anything on knitting paradise to a computer ?

sounds good, but need help. thanks.


----------



## kerriwg (Oct 13, 2011)

Stablebummom said:


> I just got all my printed patterns sorted and in 3 ring binders and now I've got about 20 more to print and file! All from this site or links from here! LOL! I much prefer to hold a pattern in my hand to read before I start a project, next will be figuring out how to get them onto the iPad and use the Knitting App I bought!


There's an app, scan to pdf. I have it on my note. It's really come in handy. I usually use my note for my patterns but, I really need to get a stick or something (any suggestions?) to store my patterns. I have so many on my laptop, now I'm putting too many on my note. I guess I should start saving to dropbox or cloud.

:shock:


----------



## vixensuzyq (Jun 21, 2013)

As I am in process of selling house and moving, I decided that all my craft books, loose patterns, etc. needed to be scanned and saved on my computer to save space. I have a bookshelf 6' tall, 1 yard wide with 5 shelves that are stuffed full. That doesn't include the ones I have already saved directly to computer from various sites. Well, was going along pretty well until scanner stopped. Guess I wore it out. Now guess I'll have to pack and move all this stuff and get a new scanner after the move and try again. :hunf: :hunf:


----------



## kerriwg (Oct 13, 2011)

vixensuzyq said:


> As I am in process of selling house and moving, I decided that all my craft books, loose patterns, etc. needed to be scanned and saved on my computer to save space. I have a bookshelf 6' tall, 1 yard wide with 5 shelves that are stuffed full. That doesn't include the ones I have already saved directly to computer from various sites. Well, was going along pretty well until scanner stopped. Guess I wore it out. Now guess I'll have to pack and move all this stuff and get a new scanner after the move and try again. :hunf: :hunf:


Get the scan to pdf app off google play. It's just taking a picture, from your cell phone, note or tablet. Just take the a picture of the pattern, email it to yourself to open and store later, of course, it's going to take time to do that but rather than taking up space in boxes and moving truck.....and unpacking and storing again.... 
...and...you don't need a new scanner.


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

LOL i am just grateful for external hard drives that i can download all those patterns too - i dont print at all anymore - read the pattern from the computer - saves time and money on printing ink!!


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Don't blame us we're all enablers here lol


----------



## kerriwg (Oct 13, 2011)

Carole Murphy said:


> good ideas here, but ---- always has to be a but, how do you save anything on knitting paradise to a computer ?
> 
> sounds good, but need help. thanks.


Depending what you are saving, you can copy and paste or save to file, designate a file whether desktop, documents or where ever. Unfortunately, I save too much. I have a knitting stuff file on my desktop and another file in my documents that is also loaded with info and patterns....the pack rat that I am. :lol:


----------



## Abbertonia (Jun 3, 2013)

I to am addicted and I print out most patterns from this site then store them for further reference. Will I ever knit these patterns up probably not it would take years, it's just nice to know they are there. I can also spend an entire afternoon each week on Pinterest looking for more inspiration


----------



## SDKATE (Dec 18, 2012)

I know the feeling. In trying to clean up my folders on the computer I organized all those I'd saved. OH GOODNESS, I don't think I"ll have enough time to knit all those patterns......


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Carole Murphy said:


> good ideas here, but ---- always has to be a but, how do you save anything on knitting paradise to a computer ?
> 
> sounds good, but need help. thanks.


Just above where the word Author is... there are two buttons...one is for a Bookmark (that is how you save it for later reference, by clicking on it) and watch...or unwatch if you are tired of looking at that particular thing.
Jane


----------



## kawalden (Mar 1, 2014)

I do that too! I keep my yarn next to where I work all day long from home and look over at it and plan. It's almost as much fun to plan as to finish something in my mind, like reading a cookbook is enjoyable whether you cook anything or not!


----------



## Mrs.Mac (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi, Carole,

I just copy whatever I want , or the downloaded pattern, into a word document, and save it to a folder in my Knitting information, sub-folder for patterns. Have that part divided for socks, and baby items. 
Have you not saved things before on your computer? maybe your Internet provider or one if its tech people can help you.



Carole Murphy said:


> good ideas here, but ---- always has to be a but, how do you save anything on knitting paradise to a computer ?
> 
> sounds good, but need help. thanks.


----------



## Mrs.Mac (Aug 29, 2012)

And this is where management come in. We all have a certain amount of resources: time, energy, wealth, and talent. All them are limited just as out life time is limited. We each only have 24 hours in each day, that amount time is divided equally. We have to decide what to spend that time on , whether it is producing a finished craft, or just looking at ideas and materials and living with those in our imaginations.

Just one of my observations. Easier to see this when one is nearing the end of the time allotted here. 


SDKATE said:


> I know the feeling. In trying to clean up my folders on the computer I organized all those I'd saved. OH GOODNESS, I don't think I"ll have enough time to knit all those patterns......


----------



## Mrs.Mac (Aug 29, 2012)

Well, just a suggestion, but you can DECIDE to make that summer pattern your priority! Everyone sets priorities in some way or another, either to achieve what you want for yourself, of to devote your time and energy to other people, or activities. Right?It is good for the ego, and for one's sense of being efficient, and satisfied. Just my opinion. 


imsobusy said:


> LOL, you're so far ahead of me. All mine are stuffed in a bag in the hopes of one day being filed away. Problem is I keep getting asked to knit other things so I set my stuff aside. One day I might get to knit the cool summer sweater pattern I purchased.


----------



## Gramma Bunny (Dec 21, 2013)

Theres a knitting app for the I-pad? Holy cow!


----------



## Mrs.Mac (Aug 29, 2012)

Yeah! you prioritized your time to achieve a definite objective in a certain length of time. This is one of the steps in achieving any goal one might decide to work toward.

One of the things my Home Ec kids told me (later, after they were out of school!) that they benefited from most from my class was the principle of Goal Setting. This came after the study of the idea of every one having a set amount of resources (time, energy, money, etc) The main idea was that a goal is only a vague idea until it written down and then a plan is set down designed to achieve it. I was amazed when I retired to have so many of them tell me this.

Some of those dear ones are now becoming grandparents! Amazing how time passes so quickly. 


Deemeegee said:


> True, when I was jamming to get out my Christmas presents, I had to cut back on my Knitting Paradise time!


----------



## Mrs.Mac (Aug 29, 2012)

Or not!



JTM said:


> Maybe we will stop right after you.
> Jane


----------



## Mrs.Mac (Aug 29, 2012)

Exactly! I would like to share this thought with all of my KP friends. No intent here to class our "addiction" to yarn and patterns to that suffered by those who suffer from chemical or alcohol craving! But rather relevent, in a way.

I have two lady friends who are long time members of Alcoholic anonymous. They share stories of their activities in their local groups (different ones, different locations.)

A recovering alcoholic has a sort of rule that they will help those who are new to the program and trying to break their 
strong inclination to return to their old habits.

In a way this forum on this subject seems to be sort of parallel to that principle, offering support, advice and encouragement to anyone who wants to accept the help and encouragement. Such a good idea!


NYBev said:


> Isn't it amazing how addicting this site is? So many patterns, so little time.


----------



## Mrs.Mac (Aug 29, 2012)

a
Aha ! A realist in our midst! This idea could be the beginning of a new idea about how to actually spend much of the time usually spent just looking at patterns and yarn. The term "hoarders" has a rather negative tone, right?

Any one here watch the "Storage Wars" on TV or streamed from a ROKU device? All those storage bins abandoned and the contents going up for auction. I have wondered how much my craft items and patterns would being at an auction should they eventually be abandoned in some storage bin?

This is why I often cull and donate craft books, etc., to a local thrift store that supports a hospice. Just one idea in case there should need to be a "final solution" to such collections on our absence.



procrastin8or said:


> Isn't it great that you can do that in your pajamas while sitting on the sofa?
> 
> :lol:
> 
> I'm in the same boat with the rest of you. But really, how often do you go back and look at all of those patterns rather than knitting a pattern that you just saw and couldn't resist? Face it, we're hoarders! Sigh.


----------



## Mrs.Mac (Aug 29, 2012)

Jimmy Buffett wrote a song about decision making:

One line is: " I may or may not have a problem making a decision."

Just a thought.



sandra7 said:


> I have got loads and loads of patterns, knitting and Crochet that I have downloaded and bought over the years. My shelves are bursting with files of them. I have also got bags of wool which I haven't used yet. I just don't know where to start as I see another pattern that needs downloading or a project that needs to be started. I want to have a go at knitting socks but not seen a pattern that I can get my hands into yet or which wool to use. My OH goes mad with me, he says I need to have a clear out, yes in your dreams I tell him. Happy days.


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

I've gotten 'pattern addicted' also ... I'm putting mine on a thumb drive. Takes up lots less space. They can always be deleted if I lose interest or printed out when I wish to begin knitting one of them.


----------



## Mrs.Mac (Aug 29, 2012)

I often use a printed pattern on which to make notes or keep track of any changes I might make while working on that item. A very good idea, at least for me. Saving that paper pattern is smart, if the intent is to refer to those changes in future on a new project.



martyr said:


> I also stopped printing everything,just download to computer documents and then to a thumb drive. I do however like to print out a paper pattern when I start a project. For me I want to be able to make notes, enlarge charts etc, and I never got into the apps for that...yet!
> 
> Sometimes when I am searching through my pattern stash on the thumb drive, I do actually manage to throw out some old patterns! Those "what was I thinking ones", and the 'why do I have 2 [or more] of this one??' but I know I download more than I throw away. :mrgreen:


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

Gramma LaDow said:


> I need more memory! On my Ipad that is and guess what, you can't put any more on. Only solution?··········Buy a new one! AAAAARG!!!!!


I put my patterns into Evernote & transfer them to my PC. Then I can save to a Word or One Note file & delete from the ipad. Of course I could just use the pc to begin with but the ipad is much more fun!


----------



## dhoffer (Mar 6, 2011)

l have so many books for knitting and crocheting. Plus all my copies off the internet its rediculous! But I love it!


----------



## judeanne (Mar 6, 2011)

My addiction is knitting /crocheting magazines. My habit is way out of control.


----------



## m3ggi3_moo (Aug 5, 2011)

Issy2090
If you go into settings on your iPad, look for iCloud, if you update that on a daily basis, you won't lose any data from iBooks again, there is a clock on there so it does it automatically for you.


----------



## dizzydean (Jan 24, 2011)

what is knit companion


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Busy girl said:


> LOL. Not sure which is worse - yarn addiction or pattern addiction! I only bookmark patterns for future use, and have about 10 tabs open on my laptop at a time.


Aren't they both similar. Most of can't knit something without a pattern and need the yarn to knit with. I do the same thing and now, as far as I can reckon, I need to pray to God to let me live till I am at least 150. That is only if I STOP buying more yarn and downloading more patterns. I will use the normal female excuse, "The devil made me do it"  :roll:


----------



## imaxian (Dec 17, 2011)

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/knitcompanion/id438100639?mt=8


dizzydean said:


> what is knit companion


----------



## Ruth SG (Feb 4, 2014)

Stablebummom said:


> I just got all my printed patterns sorted and in 3 ring binders and now I've got about 20 more to print and file! All from this site or links from here! LOL! I much prefer to hold a pattern in my hand to read before I start a project, next will be figuring out how to get them onto the iPad and use the Knitting App I bought!


Know exactly what you mean- some great support, ideas and patterns from all my KP friends- cant think what I did before I joined this!


----------



## Ruth SG (Feb 4, 2014)

imaxian said:


> https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/knitcompanion/id438100639?mt=8


Once I get my ipad- cant wait to try this!


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

johannecw said:


> I wonder if someone would run a workshop here teaching us old dogs how to better use the new technology!


Excellent idea. Maybe a whole section on technology. there are some things I know but a lot i don't. For now if you see a post that intrigues you and you want to know how to start trying that i suggest that you PM the poster directly and ask your question. I've done that and it is a big help. It's like having an IT department; that's the one thing I miss from work - someone you can call to sort out how to do what you need to do without searching through confusing help documents!


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

I recently bought my DH a pantec tablet, may have to "borrow" it sometime. I use my iphone a lot so the patterns I use the most are on it in an Adobe app. I just emailed them to myself and saved them on the phone. If I need to look at the pattern I just use my phone, if I need visual help, I open YouTube on my phone. Always handy.

All my other patterns that I have "collected" are on a stick drive, actually two stick drives. My life is on the stick drive these days.


----------



## Ruth SG (Feb 4, 2014)

martyr said:


> Excellent idea. Maybe a whole section on technology. there are some things I know but a lot i don't. For now if you see a post that intrigues you and you want to know how to start trying that i suggest that you PM the poster directly and ask your question. I've done that and it is a big help. It's like having an IT department; that's the one thing I miss from work - someone you can call to sort out how to do what you need to do without searching through confusing help documents!


A section with posts on how we use technology to help would be a great idea!


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

I was just thinking that a "Tech Support" section would be GREAT! It could be under a heading all it's own, just like "main" and "pictures". I have a Microsoft "Surface" and I do like it, but haven't used it enough to get the apps. that I need. Also, because I use satellite internet and usage is "metered", I limit my use of it at home. I was surprised (shouldn't have been) how much internet download it uses even if not "surfacing the net." All those apps run in the background, even if not using them. I have learned to turn off the wireless if not using the internet.


----------



## Emve (Jan 24, 2014)

Maybe an it person will start it..great idea


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

There is also a thread on this forum talking about "apps" for tablets, listed under "Knitting and Crochet apps".


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

GrandmaJan said:


> So glad I read this - I'm starting to feel normal.


Yeah! What you said! :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

Kadydee said:


> Count me in on this also. I can't stop collecting patterns. If I live long enough to complete them all I should be several thousands years old. That is IF I STOP collecting them IMMEDIATELY.
> 
> As you can see you are not alone.


Count me in too. Some days I spend more time on this forum and looking at patterns than I do knitting.


----------



## Ruth SG (Feb 4, 2014)

gdhavens said:


> There is also a thread on this forum talking about "apps" for tablets, listed under "Knitting and Crochet apps".


Can someone help please- I cannot find this! A link would be great!


----------



## minimouse45 (Aug 25, 2013)

:lol: Boy, can I relate !


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Kadydee said:


> Count me in on this also. I can't stop collecting patterns. If I live long enough to complete them all I should be several thousands years old. That is IF I STOP collecting them IMMEDIATELY.
> 
> As you can see you are not alone.


Ah yay-uss! I have computer folders, looseleaf binders, loose sheets, and always looking for that elusive Navy white "Dixie Cup" hat that I started to crochet as a kid and ran out of thread and didn't finish. Maybe someday....


----------



## chemknitter (Feb 5, 2014)

Wait - you could always (gasp) delete something. 

I am so sorry - what was I thinking!!!


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

JTM said:


> Just above where the word Author is... there are two buttons...one is for a Bookmark (that is how you save it for later reference, by clicking on it) and watch...or unwatch if you are tired of looking at that particular thing.
> Jane


This saves on Knitting Paradise, My Bookmarks - section. Mine are now up to about 120 - and I mostly save links to techniques and tips - a few patterns.. I don't believe these are stored on our personal computers.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Ruth SG said:


> Can someone help please- I cannot find this! A link would be great!


There have been several threads discussing knitting apps for computers. This is a good site to look for them because you can find someone who has it - and the computer/device you use and PM them about your specific questions. there are a few knitting apps that are sold on Apples app store but they are hard for me to find because the usual search terms don't link to the apps. I have seen links to them on other knitting sites or in advertisements that will link back to the app store also. Anyway I figure I'd like to talk to someone here who knows about this stuff before purchasing.

To search this web site go up to the top of any page on the site and you will see a grouping of links to different parts of the site. On my mac laptop the search link [ terms in blue, not black] is on the first line. Click it and it will take you to a search engine page. Put in knitting and crochet apps....

To PM - private message - someone click on the line under their screen name/picture/avatar..That will take you to their profile page, about one-half way down that data you will see a link to send that person a private message. Or option 2; start your own topic and ask some fairly specific questions about your computer/device and what advice you are seeking. Lots of us just read some posts without commenting. Many can learn from one persons questions, and this is a very active topic this past year.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

Ruth SG, if you go click on my user name and go to bookmarks, I think you will find the "Knitting and crochet apps" link, probably a few others also. I'm sorry, I don't know how to post the link.


----------



## Ruth SG (Feb 4, 2014)

chemknitter said:


> Wait - you could always (gasp) delete something.
> 
> I am so sorry - what was I thinking!!!


That would be very very wrong!


----------



## Ruth SG (Feb 4, 2014)

gdhavens said:


> Ruth SG, if you go click on my user name and go to bookmarks, I think you will find the "Knitting and crochet apps" link, probably a few others also. I'm sorry, I don't know how to post the link.


Thanks I will have a try


----------



## Ruth SG (Feb 4, 2014)

gdhavens said:


> Ruth SG, if you go click on my user name and go to bookmarks, I think you will find the "Knitting and crochet apps" link, probably a few others also. I'm sorry, I don't know how to post the link.


Took a little figuring- but found it- thank you
Have posted link for others

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-242094-1.html


----------



## my2blkcats (Jun 9, 2011)

Count me in too. I bet I have thousands I have downloaded---and have thousands more in my filing cabinet---and a huge filing cabinet full of pattern books. I used to have a LYS, consequently I have a 'store copy' of every book I ever had in my store, plus all the ones I had purchased over the years, AND all the old books passed down to me from my mother and grandmother, and I'm still collecting and I just don't know why. I could never possibly make all of them, but I can't resist a cute baby pattern, or sweater, afghan, or hat, etc. pattern. I think it's an illness---definitely an obsession. I guess I should start a Patterns Anonymous Club, but I bet if I did we would all sit around exchanging patterns!! There is no end to it.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

So many of us admittedly have more patterns, books, needles than we need; and I for one am wondering what to do about it as I grow older. I don't want my sons to throw good stuff out; if I thought they would have a garage sale and profit by it, OK. I've though of leaving them to my LYS; and I am teaching my grand-daughter to knit- so maybe she will want some. However this won't happen for number of years, please God. So what would you think of using the classified section here to free cycle. I did a little of it in my local area, but it was hit or miss what things would be actually picked up even by folks that called. I have sent some yarn to a member who primarily knits for charity and you what? - I didn't miss it at all - once it was gone. Besides then I feel freer to buy new yarn :mrgreen:  :-D How would we best go about this? I have not really used the classified section much.


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm in the same boat! I know the end of independant living will come to an end. I'm 83 this year. None of my kids are into 'yarn bending'. I have a cupboard of printed paterns & books I have collected. Knit, Crochet, Macrame & Weaving. [Lucky you who understand electonics!]..An Ipad I could take with me***sigh** I have decided when the time comes my "crafty library" will go to St. Paul's or Good Will, etc. At least they won't cry throwing them out if no one wants them. I figure I will be able to 'surf' for any patterns I truly want. Of course I'll keep my needles & hooks!!! Well, I just might keep the 2 books of stitch patterns. And the 1968 Sears pattern for sweaters knitted from the neck down. Don't bother encouraging me to get an Ipad, etc. I'm still using ony 2 functions on the Kindle the kids gave me for Christmas. "Kindle Fire for Dummies" hasn't helped that much! ann


----------



## Emve (Jan 24, 2014)

Hey Ann Sal..I will be 83 on Tuesday..my aughts in law and her daughters in law have become knitters. That being true ,I am sure some of it will be thrown away! however t this sage of life, how much did we throw away?


----------



## Prayz (Jul 17, 2011)

uscgmom4 said:


> My recommendation is to read Knitting Paradise from your iPad!! It will make it easier to save patterns in IBook and KnitCompanion as you are reading! Have both plus other and this two are my favorite. Now I save everything PDF in iBooks, which I have organized by: hats, cowls, scarfs, tops, men's, children, knit reference, etc. when I am ready to work a specific pattern I email to myself, open PDF, save in knit companion. If you already have it saved in your computer all you have to do is email it to yourself and open email from iPad, download, when doc opens tap lightly at the top and it will give you the option to open on iPad and any other app in your iPad like knit companion. Hope this help. Happy knitting!!


Ibook had some issues with the newer iPads so I save on good reader. I also have some on PDF expert which now has changed. 
So I email myself the patterns out of iBook and send them to good reader. Only have about 1000 to go and that's just an estimate. 
Think I'll try putting them in knit companion. Sometimes too many places to store can be crazy, cause who can remember all those "safe" places. Lol
I look forward to checking here, there is surly a pattern I'm gonna knit sooner or later I must have.


----------



## PaigeAM (Mar 2, 2011)

WHAT knitting APP? Please let me know what this App is and where you found it! 
Thanks!
Paige


----------



## Prayz (Jul 17, 2011)

PaigeAM said:


> WHAT knitting APP? Please let me know what this App is and where you found it!
> Thanks!
> Paige


On your iPad you have the App Store. Type in knitting apps and they will come up. If you want type in iBook, good reader and PDF expert. All of these can be used to store patterns. 
If you find a pattern not in PDF form the app PDF converter works really well, converts anything to PDF form then let's you name it and gives you options where you want to save. 
Good reader and PDF expert also allow you to highlight your rows as you go. Pretty cool
Hope this helps to get you started.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Before I joined KP in Nov.'13, I thought I was just one of a few who liked to knit or crochet. I still can't believe that there are literally thousands, maybe millions, of us from all over the world who are addicted. I have a wonderful husband, but I think, he thinks, I'm weird because knitting or crocheting is what I always seem to be doing. Do any of your husbands make comments to you?


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

Guess this dog is just too old to learn new tricks!! My Kindle [library subsitute] wore out. For Christmas our son gave me Kindle Fire. I not only books but email & all sorts of things [may even tie my shoes!] Sent for a "Kindle Fire for Dummies" book ******sigh******Can't figure that out either. Fortunately, I can get to the Library on it. I have no patience for things that don't work with the third try. I speak English, knitting, crochetting, macrame & pottery but I don't speak electronticese! ann


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

Patterns are so expensive but I'm hooked on them. (They seem to go out fast).


----------



## Prayz (Jul 17, 2011)

craftyone51 said:


> Before I joined KP in Nov.'13, I thought I was just one of a few who liked to knit or crochet. I still can't believe that there are literally thousands, maybe millions, of us from all over the world who are addicted. I have a wonderful husband, but I think, he thinks, I'm weird because knitting or crocheting is what I always seem to be doing. Do any of your husbands make comments to you?


He did until I pointed out his addiction. Collecting guns. Don't mess with me or I will hide your bullets!!!! He's ok now. We both have hobbies we love.


----------



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

Grandma M said:


> Shows what generation I'm from. I got 3 3inch binders full of patterns and categorized also. Won't know how to put them on an Iphone. Glad you do. Maybe some day perhaps me too.


I do the same thing! My binders are all neatly alphabetized then I mark the side and front with a magic marker. Then when I want to remove a pattern it's already in a sleeve neatly tucked in. I usually print out what I know I will make. Everyday getting more and more difficult to find something new!lol


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

I saw a program that numbered and cataloged the patterns w/ the names and how many copies you have of the pattern. It was one of the ' Wizard' programs.


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

Patterns are so much fun to find. I look everywhere for them---Old book stores, Yard sales, etc.


----------



## patmastel (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi, my name is Pat Mastel and I'm a pattern junky!!! The first step is to admit you have a problem! but........I have a solution to that problem. It's called a thumb drive! :mrgreen: I just plug it in the computer and store all my patterns on there. I download directly to it, so I don't have to take up space on the computer. Why don't you do it that way??? :twisted:


----------



## katielm68 (Dec 8, 2012)

I found it was easier to print only current WIP because there would be no room in my home for all the yarn and patterns I liked if I printed and bought yarn for each one. 
The problem with having all these patterns saved/printed is the decision on which to knit next. LOL Happy knitting


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

I have 3 large files of knitting patterns which I have downloaded but it was using up all the ink in the printer so i have started saving them on pinterest and now i can see everything I like in one spot and it is economical on ink


----------

